# Most attractive personality for a man during sex



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Ladies, what reactions and personality do you find to be the biggest turn-on from your man during sex. Do you like him to act as though it's so good that he is losing his mind or just be tough and dish it out?

Apparently I didn't know what my x wife found attractive in other areas, so I'm sure I did something wrong there too. I don't have much to compare to, but I recall from a couple of porns that she and I watched, the men often seemed rather dull in personality. Sometimes during a hj or bj, the man would just sit with a personality as though he were waiting for his tires to be changed.
I was never able to be that calm.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

When my wife does give me sexual attention shes interested in
how I react..seems like the more I moan..the more she likes it..
For our first year together she often told me "that look on your face..i love it!"

Hoping to re-kindle that love..lusty feeling she had for me..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

southbound said:


> Ladies, what reactions and personality do you find to be the biggest turn-on from your man during sex. Do you like him to act as though it's so good that he is losing his mind or just be tough and dish it out?


So good he is loosing his mind. KInda my fantasy there. My husband says to me "you have overmilked your cow" sometimes - so I don't get this THIS reaction a whole lot of coarse, plus he is older now, the TEST has calmed. 

And sadly , back in the day, he was much too quiet and restrained. I never seemed to care mind you-didn't even think about it, but I do feel I might have come out of my sexual shell alot earlier had I had a WILD man in bed who took more of a creative lead with me.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

My husband and I can sense what kind of mood we are in. Sometimes it's quick, fast and hard ,but quiet cause we are in the basement cause the kids are upstairs. In a hotel it's everything and anything goes. In our dear bedroom though, I love his moans and compliments he gives me about my body and/or what his body is feeling. You men really are great..try not to over think this one.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Romance and wanting to please her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I like relaxed and confident. A grunt or gasp of pleasure that seems to escape his mouth by accident is icing on the cake.


----------



## Dark Nova (Apr 27, 2011)

Definitely an involved reaction!

There's nothing better than to know that you are doing a good job. 
If my husband just lay there I'd think he was having a bad time, or that he was not interested in intimacy with me.

So guys, please let us know just how much we rock your world.
Don't you like to hear us moan in pleasure from your attention? 

See, we all need to know that its good.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Dark Nova said:


> There's nothing better than to know that you are doing a good job.
> If my husband just lay there I'd think he was having a bad time, or that he was not interested in intimacy with me.


I love my husband to tears, I literally do, but the man has ALWAYS been VERY QUIET during love making, I mean not a word, the only noises is during the finale with the breathing heavy so I know that I know that I know he is "there", in the throws of sexual release. We were accually both like this in the past, we didn't even moan, we were so boring! Like we were embarrased to freely let go and "express" what we were feeling. 

Last night we started talking about our lagging sexual past, I have brought this up a # of times, feeling IF ONLY he was more verbally flirty with me, something, it could have done wonders to jumpstart me, arouse my mind as well as my body type thing. He had the perfect answer to my criticisms -saying "my touch should have been worth a thousand words". That gave me pause. He was right on this, I never questioned if he enjoyed himself, I felt he was always THERE with me...

But still .......there is something VERY HOT & exhilerating about using some good ol' lusty verbal flirting (during foreplay) and some pleasurable feedback, a little moaning etc - during the act , this is UNDENIABLY worth the effort in the bedroom. He has gotten better , now I will get a "that really feels gooooood" or similar, it always floods me with ever more excitement . It is just an extra boost to what we are already expriencing. 

Lucky boy -he gets this good stuff from me all the darn time, I am always seductively telling him what he does for me, some expressive slight moaning, and of coarse he eats this up like candy. He tells me he loves it. I guess we can not totally change someones stripes, he is just naturally a more "quiet" lover. Though he always tells me how good it was after it is over, holding me in his arms. We are very mushy .


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Why moan when you can talk dirty to the missus? 
Can't imagine myself moaning, unless I'm taking the piss outta something hehe


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

southbound said:


> Ladies, what reactions and personality do you find to be the biggest turn-on from your man during sex. Do you like him to act as though it's so good that he is losing his mind or just be tough and dish it out?.


The type of personality depends on the mood. A lovingly tough dominance is sexy to me, so is dirty talk, and silence/not allowing noises can be just as sexy too. Which ever way the mood plays out, one of my biggest turn-ons is when I do something seemingly small and slightly unexpected to him at a certain moment - a simple lick, or a whispered couple of words in his ear... one of these little things at the right time causes him to completely lose his mind. The natural, unthinking reaction is the best one of all.

To reply to your question, I should have just written yes. I hope my answer makes sense to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing (Apr 18, 2011)

Communication is key! Sometimes it is the involved and grooving together body motion, sometimes it is the quiet eye to eye communication, sometimes it is moaning and heavy breathing, verbally-lusty dirty talk, out loud or whispering in her ear, getting kinky with oral attention where ever the attention is enjoyable most on your wife. It is all good. I cannot imagine lethargic-disinterest ever being good for one's wife.

Really, porn is a manufactured product. Most of the women are faking it, and the entire plot and interaction between the characters is made to appeal to the lowest common denominator of lust in a man or woman. Real interaction, relationship and true excitement cannot be recreated by these actors, and the producers do not seem to be interested in purveying it anyways!

I would never take my queues from porn. 

I think the best course of action is to talk to one's spouse about it. It is good to just be free to be spontaneous, but if you communicate with your spouse about his or her preferences, concerning this issue, then any form of expression during sex that makes him or her uncomfortable may be excluded or perhaps toned down a bit so that both partners can feel comfortable during sex.


----------



## Roooth (May 13, 2011)

I think some preferences will change depending on who you talk to and their particular personalities, but I personally think the most important thing is the ability to let go and enjoy yourself. How this looks depends on your personality. If you find someone compatible with you, then your natural reaction when you're into it is best. 

For me personally, my absolute favorite is the man who loves a woman's body, in all of it's glory, even with the things that aren't magazine-model like, the curves, the parts that shake when you're going at it, the smell & sweat of sex. I love the man who just loves it and is into it. It makes me feel sexy and I can get into it because I also love to revel in the beauty of our bodies and how they can come together. 

My hubby will moan when I'm on him and when things get intense with him in charge, he smacks my tush. I like that he likes my a$$ and I just like to know that he's into it. That happens to be his way of communicating it.


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm an old school girl, so I like my husband to be dominant and aggressive in bed. Don't get me wrong, I initiate sex, but when I do, I expect him to take over. Fast or slow, he has to be in charge. I like it when he chases me up to the room, throws me onto the bed, tears my clothes off, and bangs me silly. 

During sex, It turns me on when he tells me to say his name, asks me how I like it, slaps my ass, etc. I'm not into hair-pulling, being called a *****, or anything degrading, but I do like my husband to assert himself over me, if that makes sense. I want him to let me know who's boss. My husband also happens to like taking charge in the bedroom, so we're fortunate to be compatible in that respect.

If I'm giving him a BJ, I don't like him to be silent; I want him to moan and tell me how good it is. I also don't like him to close his eyes, because it makes me suspect that he's thinking about someone else (a tiny insecurity I have).


----------

